# Check out my blog about RRP.



## jem (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a blog about RRP. Added a new section on "What if . . . ". Any suggestions or comments are most welcome. If you like what you see don't hesitate to subscribe to the posts and comments or follow the blog.


----------



## jem (Feb 27, 2010)

*Address*

By the way the address is jemillerpainting.blogspot.com. :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Jemillerpainting.blogspot.com


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good blog!:thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I commented btw


----------



## jem (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbup:Thanks for the encouragement. All comments have been posted and replied to on the "What If?" page. http://jemillerpainting.blogspot.com.


----------



## jem (Feb 27, 2010)

*Things have changed.*

Check out the changes on my blog. Tell me what you think.

http://jemillerpaint.blogspot.com


----------

